# Gumdrop Case for Kindle Fire



## jason330i (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello,

Just received the Gumdrop Drop Tech case for the Kindle Fire. So far, pretty happy with it. It's the only rugged case I could find.

http://www.gumdropcases.com/kindle-fire.html

Jason


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

This looks like a very rugged case. I'm thinking about ordering one before allowing the grandchildren access to my Fire. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a rugged case myself. I checked into an otterbox but they said they have no plans of producing a cover for the fire. This Gumdrop looks very nice


----------



## jason330i (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup I was also waiting for an otterbox. Not sure why they refuse to make one.

The gumdrop website could use some work but they delivered a good product so I am happy.

Also, they sometimes have coupons via facebook.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

With the kindle Fire being so popular, I'm hoping otterbox changes their mind. In any event, thanks for the heads-up on the Gumdrop. It's nice to know there are options out there


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one for my son's ipad and take it from a gumdrop case like anything else it has its advantages and disadvantages.  The best of the gumdrop is that yes its extremely rugged - my son could drop the ipad from the roof of our home and nothing bad would happen to the ipad.  The bad of it is that it will make your tablet quite heavy and rather awkward to hold and use.  Oh, the biggest problem about a gum drop case is it does not come with any installation problems and its nearly impossible to get on your tablet.  My brother in law, who is a civil engineer, agonized over getting this thing on the tablet for hours before finally succeeding in getting it on the ipad.  There you have it if you are willing to live with the problems its has its good side also.


----------

